# New Workhorse Video Demos Features Of Sabre Control Panel



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Workhorse Products showcases some of the touch-screen control panel features of the Sabre automatic press. The control panel is designed to simplify production operations and take functionality to a new level. See how each control option is offered an easy-to-comprehend, visual format. 

The clip walks viewers through press configuration from choosing which language to connecting to local WiFi for automatic software updates to selecting set-up options and coordinating ancillary equipment. The panel comes with English and Spanish, but any language can be programmed.

You’ll see firsthand how simply touching a print head icon lets you set up the press for the job at hand. Choose multiple colors, print and flood strokes, ink type, indexing, and flashing. With a swipe of your finger, print modes can be changed from fully automatic to automatic with pedal index or from manual to sample print mode. 

The video shows how familiar icons and visuals—such as a virtual on-screen press—combine with intuitive navigation to make it easy to view real-time production status, troubleshoot, check maintenance status, or activate functions such as prewarming to reduce flash times and boost production.

For a look at the Sabre control panel, visit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn6One4071c.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

